# Speakers and my door panels. Need Help fast!!



## 50dollasentra (Jan 11, 2004)

Aight i got this 89 Sentra. I used to have some Sonys in the front. Well i have this big ass hole. The real problem is that when I took them out the panel was all boogered up and shit. Well i wanna get the same speakers that were in there but newer. I can hide the messed up places but i really wanna know how i can get a better snug fit than i had that is cheap and easy. I HAVE A SECOND PROBLEM!!! My back speakers....They are placed on that lil board behind the seat under the window. It looks like shit back there. I wanna know how can make it look good back there. I dont think there is much warp going on. My interior color is gray (who elses isnt). Should i paint it with a spray can or should i put some carpet in there?


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

50dollasentra said:


> Aight i got this 89 Sentra. I used to have some Sonys in the front. Well i have this big ass hole. The real problem is that when I took them out the panel was all boogered up and shit. Well i wanna get the same speakers that were in there but newer. I can hide the messed up places but i really wanna know how i can get a better snug fit than i had that is cheap and easy. I HAVE A SECOND PROBLEM!!! My back speakers....They are placed on that lil board behind the seat under the window. It looks like shit back there. I wanna know how can make it look good back there. I dont think there is much warp going on. My interior color is gray (who elses isnt). Should i paint it with a spray can or should i put some carpet in there?



Well if you want good sound quality, i suggest you just take out the rear speakers all together. They will never sound good because they drag the sound stage to the back of the car (Example: When you go to a concert, do you sit with your back to the stage?) 

My suggestion is to get a good 2 or 3-way component set for up front (2-way is a Midbass Driver and a Tweeter, 3-way is a midbass driver, midrange driver, and a tweeter), and an amplifier to power them. You dont need anything real powerful, maybe a set that does like 90-100 watts RMS, and an amplifer that will put out like 100-120 rms....amp power should be over the speaker power just to allow some headroom. Check out crystal mobilesound for a good 3-way component set. They sound really nice, and they are cheap in price. For amps i would look inot phoenix gold for a good, low-priced, quality amp.

Next, buy a subwoofer and an amp to power it. Let me know your budget, and i can give you better feedback


----------



## 50dollasentra (Jan 11, 2004)

Not what i ask but thats one of the other questions i was about to ask


----------

